# Where else to look for cloths?



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I'm currently using S & S Activewear for all my cloths and happy with them but for I'd like to find a company that handls some more sport's shirts. For example, and 100% poly 6lb shirt that could be owrn as either a warm up or shool shirt. Not looking for the most expensive stuff, just something different to offer. Where should I look? Thanks!


----------

